# Wild Turkey Breast Brine Time



## cudakid67 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a question related to the brining of wild turkey breasts. I put them in the brine Thursday noon with the intention of smoking them Friday (today). However the plans got changed and now I won't be smoking them until Saturday at noon.

Is it ok for them to get a 48 brine? Or should I remove and do something else with them until I'm ready to smoke.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 28, 2012)

How much salt content is in the brine? If it's too high, the meat can get mushy after it's cooked. I use lower salt for longer brine times. If this is from a recipe used for a 12-18 hour brine, it could translate to a very soft cooked texture, otherwise, it can't really do any harm, but I would refrain from seasoning it with any salt before smoking. You could also soak it in fresh, cold (frig) water for a few hours before smoking to draw some salt back out...this can reduce the risk of a mushy cooked texture somewhat.

Eric


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 29, 2012)

forluvofsmoke said:


> How much salt content is in the brine? If it's too high, the meat can get mushy after it's cooked. I use lower salt for longer brine times. If this is from a recipe used for a 12-18 hour brine, it could translate to a very soft cooked texture, otherwise, it can't really do any harm, but I would refrain from seasoning it with any salt before smoking. You could also soak it in fresh, cold (frig) water for a few hours before smoking to draw some salt back out...this can reduce the risk of a mushy cooked texture somewhat.
> 
> Eric


x2   

  Mike


----------

